# SE-R front bumper fitment on 2005 SE



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

Has any 1 tried the SE-R front bumper supplied by "Custom Enterprise" on a 2005 SE ?

do the bumper and the hood align ?
any problems with instillation or restriction to a CAI ? Nismo to be exact...


Thnx for your time guys... keep rolling them Altimas


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

It should fit...a couple of people have done this...if you search there might still be a post where a guy did this...and the bumper and hood did align, as well as no restrictions to a CAI....but you might want to search around for cheaper prices b4 ordering w/ "custom enterprise" they also have a rep. for bad service...


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

Thnx for the heads up...


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I did this, but i used a factory nissan SER bumper cover, not sure what custom enterprise is selling.

It actaully improves AEM CAI because of the opening in the ser cover is right in front of the air filter, especially if you leave the ser fog lights out, as i did.

The only issue is the lower front of the iner fender liners doesnt line up with the ser front end, but i just used a couple spacers to bolt it up and it works fine.


----------

